# Is there such a thing as CPU drivers?



## OS-Wiz

Every once in a great while both Intel and AMD will have CPU updates; I forget their names, its been a very long time since I've seen one.


----------



## Noviets

CPU compatibility updates are BIOS flashes when new chips come out. The Chipset drivers are those that can also includes CPU drivers for that particular socket set


----------



## Prozac

Thanks so much for your reply. So all of this would more likely be included in the motherboard drivers/software. I wonder if the cpu manufacturer AMD/Intel, stay out of it and just let the mobo companies handle it. And does a BIOS update come from the processor company or the motherboard company. Just curious.


----------



## RalphWasntHere

They're called microcode updates.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

I haven't seen a CPU driver since AMD dual cores in XP/98


----------



## Cores

Support for the CPU is up to your motherboard. BIOS updates can add support for new CPUs. You won't need a driver in the actual OS, but there might be some hotfixes and optimizations.


----------



## Cores

As for updating for BIOS, it's pretty simple. Just find instructions on how to update your specific motherboard on the web and download the latest BIOS. It's usually done via USB. If you have Dual BIOS, you can use the second backup BIOS if something screws up. Just make sure the process doesn't get interrupted. 99% chance you will be fine.


----------



## Prozac

Thanks everyone! I've learned a lot from you all.







I've never minded going into the BIOS and tweaking basic settings, but I've heard from friends that flashing a bios is a sensitive matter. So are we just talking about updating the BIOS software wise, or are talking about flashing it?


----------



## OS-Wiz

They're talking *Flashing* the BIOS; replacing all the BIOS code with updated code. One updates drivers and app code, but flashes a BIOS CMOS chip. Flashing the BIOS involves first deleting all the code (wiping it clean) from the BIOS CMOS chip, then flashing in the new code. NEVER, NEVER, stop or interrupt a flash as it will leave your mobo broken (unless you have dual BIOS CMOS chips). Pick a time when AC power is unlikely to fail or have backup UPS battery power.


----------



## Mr.Scott

Sometimes can happen even with dual bios'.








Also, always flash at stock settings. It lessens the chance of something going bad.


----------

